# How many pounds do you go through a month?



## Xenobiarose (Dec 13, 2017)

How much food do you go through in a month per GSD?


----------



## misfits (Jan 13, 2011)

I have two. 30# bag of Taste of the Wild lasts approx. 28 days.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

About 60 lbs of raw per month.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

6 month old pup, 70 pounds...3.5 per day (though I vary..I look more at his condition than go by the calculator). About 100 to 105 per month of raw food.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Let's see, assuming a pound of kibble contains 4 cups, and about a half cup of kibble at each of two meals, plus raw base.

My dog gets 0.8 lb of raw base per day plus 0.25 lb of kibble. So 1.05 lb of food per day, assuming an average of 30.42 days per month, so her average food consumption is approximately 32 lb/month.

She's a fully grown 76 lb bitch.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I have three larger dogs. A male mix @ 67lbs. a male shepherd @ 78-80 lbs. And a female shepherd @ 75 lbs. 
I feed fromm kibble large breed adult and go through 3, 26 lb bags of food per month. Plus whatever my female eats while tracking. Plus whatever treats we use while training. I guess IDK. I just know I spend more on them then I do myself, wife, and kid.


----------

